# Fliers.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to admit I didn't do enough research when I picked out my pellet rifle. I got Gamo's heaviest .177. It shoots those alloy pellets at like 1500 fps, and lead at 1250. So I select the heaviest pellets i can find to slow the velocity down. Right now I'm shooting heavy Ein Jun pellets, but I forget their weight; it's not printed on the tin.

I'm approaching 1,000 careful shots.

Can you guys tell me if I'll get better accuracy if I go to a shooting range teacher to teach me how to aim, shoot, etc?

But it's the fliers that are bugging me now. I set up a 35 foot range inside my house, and shoot at black dots on paper made with a pointed felt tip pen. They are just big enough to see clearly through the Gamo scope. I like to shoot the dot out as many times in a row as I can. But along with sloppy shots I get about one in ten shots land up to one inch away from zero. That's a big deviation for 35 feet. Is it the brand of pellet I'm using, the weight, the gun, what do you think? I'm convinced that the scope is not sliding or jumping. I'm going to get some Rabbit Magnum 2 pellets that are about 16.5 grain to see if they work better.

Bellyflop


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Don't bother asking a range master how to shoot a spring piston airgun accurately. 99% he doesn't have a clue. His firearm "knowledge" does not apply here.

2. EJ in .177 is 16 gr.

3. How do you know it shoots lead at 1200 FPS? You assumed?

4. You need to chronograph your rifle.

5. I guarantee that 10.6 gr Kodiak does NOT shoot that hot. Never mind

Eun Jin. Don't worry what advertisement on the box says.

Here are few helpful articles you might want to scan.

http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

...gave me some work to do, and a couple of ideas. Thank you.

Roger


----------

